# Squirrel Prep Question....



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I feel like such a rookie.. I have killed a few squirrels and eat them in the past but for some reason I had a TERRIBLE time with furry meat today....  Is there any advice on fixing this after the fact???  I skin them from the head to tail.. For some reason I had a time with that too...  I feel like such a dummy about this... 

It was a good day however in the urban woods with the Gamo Big Cat..... That one is my daughters first!!


----------



## livin outdoors (Feb 3, 2010)

Cut off feet head and tail,make a cut across back bone from left to right,take two fingers from one hand and two from the other then pull one hand toward the head and the other toward the tail.Legs may take a little work.Lay squirrel on back then cut the bone between back legs to get to the poop shoot.Cut from back legs to the neck and pull out guts.Put in ice water for a few days draining the water and adding ice every day.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2010)

Go to youtube, type in "how to skin a squirrel", and watch the one by Findelglorin. It is the method I use, and it works very good. I would embed the video where you could watch it here but it has the embedding disabled.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh my.. 45 seconds to skin one..  I will for sure be tryin that next time around.... The main problem I had is how can i get the hair off the meat now??? is there a trick other than picking every piece off with my fingers??


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 4, 2010)

*har*

A steel brush works on deer meat,maybe on squirrels.My processor showed me that trick.Brush with water running over the meat at the same time.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 4, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> Oh my.. 45 seconds to skin one..  I will for sure be tryin that next time around.... The main problem I had is how can i get the hair off the meat now??? is there a trick other than picking every piece off with my fingers??



if you boil the meat most of it will float to the surface and you can spoon it off.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> if you boil the meat most of it will float to the surface and you can spoon it off.



Yeah, or just wash it in hot water after you skin it.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 4, 2010)

As much as I know about cooking and I didn't even think about par boiling it..... I feel even dumber now.. 
Throw them in boiling water for a minute get the hair off pull it out and roast it in the oven to finish it up!!  I have  a yummy naked roasting recipe....


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 4, 2010)

Put the meat in a cooler =put water hose in it and let water run -when cooler overflows the hair will float and be off the meat i also do deer the same way


----------



## jleepeters (Feb 4, 2010)

so I think you should share your yummy recipe


----------



## Brett82 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Skinamatic*

Here is what we built to clean ours with. Found this site a couple of years ago, it works pretty good and its held up nice. And it also keeps the hair off the meat fairly well, just be careful not to tear it in half.




http://www.sqdog.com/Equipment/Skinamatic/Skinamatic.html


----------



## state159 (Feb 4, 2010)

Another tip before skinning the squirrel is to wet the whole squirrel before starting to skin. Wet hair will come off of wet flesh a whole lot easier.


----------



## AMMO (Feb 4, 2010)

state159 said:


> Another tip before skinning the squirrel is to wet the whole squirrel before starting to skin. Wet hair will come off of wet flesh a whole lot easier.


X2 on the wet it before you skin it.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yummy recipe....*

I use this on chicken so I would imagine you can use it pretty much anything... in a sauce pan melt 2 sticks of unsalted butter, crush about 5 cloves of garlic, 1/2tsp of season salt, 1 tsp fine black or white pepper, 1 tblsp ground taragon, 1 tblsp ground basil, crushed red pepper to taste (depending on how hot you want or just for a little flavor), from this point if you have any other season that you cant live without add it to the mix.. all these ingredients are rough figures I NEVER measure.. bring all this to a slow simmer in the pot lay your whole chickens out (that have been rinsed and pat dry inside and out) suspend the chickens off the pan your cooking in with a couple foil balls so it doesn't sit in the juice... cover the chickens inside and out with most of the butter.. pop in the 375 or 400 oven about 30 minute brush the rest of the butter on and cook until desired crispness or brownness is acquired!!! This is SUPER yummy.. save your drippins and bones to make chicken soup with the leftovers (if there are any...)


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 5, 2010)

And DO NOT COVER THE MEAT!!!! it will be a sogy mess... its my naked bird recipe... And DO NOT POKE THE MEAT WITH A FORK!!! after you pull them out of the oven let them set at least ten minutes before the knife work begins...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 5, 2010)

After I skin and gut the squirrel, I wash it off good and take a dry paper towel and dab off any hair that's left on it. It' s only protein anyway. I cooked one up last week after soaking it for 7 days in salt water. Simmer it in a skillet for an hour with all the good stuff on it. Meat just fell off the bone. I also like a slow cooker or a pressure cooker for these little rascals. Mike


----------

